# SAT-60 Software Upgrade



## phoenix_one (Dec 14, 2003)

I am currently running 2.5.2. with xPlusz. I do not have any problems however I am considering upgrading the software on my system.

Is xPlusz compatible with the latest software, I believe is 3.1.0c2.

I have two 120gb Hard Drives. If I upgrade will it recognize the increased capacity. I know I will loose the hacks but since I do not have a phone line were the system is, I do not want to be bothered with nagging screens.


Thanks
FYI I am a faithful paying costumer.


----------

